# Imprimante HP PSC 1315 et Snow Leopard



## John McClane (1 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir eu une déconvenue en voulant essayer mon imprimante avec Snow Leopard... 

Mais moi c'est encore pire, ça n'est pas seulement le scanner de mon tout-en-un HP PSC 1315 qui ne marche pas : même l'impression ne veut pas fonctionner, car l'imprimante n'est tout simplement pas reconnue!!! En fait elle ne fait pas partie des pilotes proposés par Apple... 

J'ai lu ici et là que HP jette l'éponge et s'en remet à Apple.
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait trouvé un pilote "alternatif"? J'ai tenté Gutenprint mais sans succès.

Est-ce que d'autres personnes ont le même problème avec le PSC 1315? C'est à dire pas d'imprimante du tout?? 

Merci à tous!!!

Araminta


----------



## moebius80 (1 Septembre 2009)

Perso  ma HP PSC 2355 semble fonctionner....


----------



## John McClane (1 Septembre 2009)

Oui j'ai vu que la série des 2350 est reconnue par Apple. Mais la série des 1310 ne l'est pas... :-(

Voici le message que j'obtiens dans les paramètres système : 
"Le logiciel de cette imprimante n&#8217;est pas mis à disposition par Apple. Contactez le fabricant de l&#8217;imprimante pour obtenir le logiciel le plus récent."

Personne n'a le même souci ?


----------



## moebius80 (1 Septembre 2009)

Avec ces pilotes là, ca ne fonctionne pas ?
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=219&lc=fr&dlc=fr&cc=fr&product=374568&lang=fr


----------



## John McClane (1 Septembre 2009)

Non j'ai essayé tout ce qui se trouve sur cette page, ce sont des pilotes valables uniquement jusqu'à Mac OS X 10.4... :-(


----------



## Supernovice (1 Septembre 2009)

Salut, 
j'ai installé SL lundi et tout fonctionne !!
Sauf mon HP PSC 4380, impression en réseau et USB OK, transfert de photos par l'imprimante OK, sauf le
scanner qui n'existe plus !!!!!!!!!!!
J'ai installé SL sur mon macbook et mon IMAC, tout les programmes sont ok et ça va même très vite


----------



## Supernovice (2 Septembre 2009)

Re bonjour, scanner OK par transfert image  HPC4380


----------



## Zopiok (2 Septembre 2009)

Araminta a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir eu une déconvenue en voulant essayer mon imprimante avec Snow Leopard...
> 
> ...


 Pbs hp psc 1315 résolu, je te conseille d' aller voir ici et de bien suivre la manip 
http://h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/board/message?board.id=Macintosh&message.id=2060


----------



## John McClane (2 Septembre 2009)

OK merci Zopiok, je vais tenter ça !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h13 ----------

Zopiok, merci beaucoup car ça a marché !!! 
Et en plus, même le scanner fonctionne !!!
Youpi !!!


----------



## Felixlechat (27 Février 2010)

Pas de mise à jour pour un trop grand nombre d'imprimantes de la gamme HP.
Pour ma part, j'ai une imprimante HP PSC 1315 tout-en-un. Elle ne fonctionne pas avec snow leopard ! Si les ingénieurs de HP ne se donnent pas la peine de faire les mises à jour des logiciels, pourquoi les clients se donneraient-ils la peine d'acheter leurs produits...  et de les conseiller aux autres utilisateurs ? On apprécierait que MAC GENERATION mette en garde la communauté sur l'achat de produit HP ! C'est le minimun à faire !


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2010)

Felixlechat a dit:


> Pas de mise à jour pour un trop grand nombre d'imprimantes de la gamme HP.
> Pour ma part, j'ai une imprimante HP PSC 1315 tout-en-un. Elle ne fonctionne pas avec snow leopard ! Si les ingénieurs de HP ne se donnent pas la peine de faire les mises à jour des logiciels, pourquoi les clients se donneraient-ils la peine d'acheter leurs produits...  et de les conseiller aux autres utilisateurs ? On apprécierait que MAC GENERATION mette en garde la communauté sur l'achat de produit HP ! C'est le minimun à faire !



MacGeneration est trop occupé à remettre à leur place les mauvais coucheurs qui ne lisent pas les news et préfèrent vociférer au lieu de demander.

Si tu en as après Hewlett-Packard, sache qu'ils ont un forum, en français, où tu pourras exprimer ton dépit.

Il faudrait aussi activer ton neurone : les posts de ce fil datent de 4 jours après la sortie de Snow Leopard ; il y a six mois de cela. 

La PSC 1300 serie est bien gérée nativement par Mac OS X 10.6.2 Snow Leopard, en impression comme en numérisation. Il suffit de faire les mises à jour nécessaires.

En conclusion, t'es un boulet.


----------



## bompi (27 Février 2010)

Pour un premier post, c'est réussi, en effet.


----------



## quintouille (17 Août 2010)

salut 

Tu dois te rendre sur le site apple pour prendre le pilote qui va bien , mais je te rassure la photocopieuse  fonctionnera très  bien, ainsi que ton imprimante mais le scanner lui ne marchera pas c'est déjà ça.

salut


----------



## human (4 Janvier 2011)

Juste pour ceux qui passeraient par la ...

vuescan me permet de scanner avec ma psc1315. Ça marche nickel.
http://www.hamrick.com/

Dernière fois que j'achète une imprimante hp.


----------



## gillesjudice (27 Juillet 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> MacGeneration est trop occupé à remettre à leur place les mauvais coucheurs qui ne lisent pas les news et préfèrent vociférer au lieu de demander.
> 
> Si tu en as après Hewlett-Packard, sache qu'ils ont un forum, en français, où tu pourras exprimer ton dépit.
> 
> ...



n'empeche que moi j'arrive toujours pas à imprimer avec ma psc 1315, à l'heure d'aujourd'hui...je ne trouve pas les pilotes necessaires, ni sur le site d'apple, ni sur le site d' HP.  je peux scanner mais l'impremante m'indique "fatal error" dans la liste d'attente des tâche lorsque je lance une impression.     please help     j'ai vraiment besoin de pouvoir imprimer c'est urgent. si quelqu'un pouvais me donner une solution adéquat ce serais génial.


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2011)

Tu as toujours la solution peu satisfaisante (mais c'en est une) d'avoir une machine virtuelle Ouinedoze pour ce faire.

Et là, tu es allé faire un tour ?


----------



## John McClane (27 Juillet 2011)

@ gillesjudice

Voici les pilotes que j'ai fini pour dégoter pour ma PSC 1315 : 
http://db.tt/W4YyViL

Je les ai mis sur Dropbox, donc préviens-moi quand tu les auras récupérés, je les effacerai ensuite.

Et si tu le souhaites, voici en passant un lien de parainnage pour t'inscrire à Dropbox, c'est un serveur de stockage et une solution de synchronisation vraiment efficace: http://db.tt/ncwD0ov
Avec ce lien, tu auras 250 Mo en plus des 2 Go gratuits de base.

PS : par contre seul le scanner ne fonctionne toujours pas avec ces pilotes. J'avais contacté HP à ce sujet, et ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne feraient pas de nouveaux pilotes car ils préfèrent qu'on achète une nouvelle imprimante... C'est ça l'obsolescence programmée... 

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------

PS bis : mon fichier de pilotes est actuellement en upload sur Dropbox... et ma connexion rame un peu aujourd'hui. Attends donc 17h et le lien sera actif.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h46 ----------

PS ter : ça y est, l'upload est terminé plus tôt que prévu... Tu peux donc télécharger les pilotes !


----------

